# ...and thanks for the tip!



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

A couple flew in tonight at JWA and immediately did not use the arrivals queue properly to indicate their pick-up location and so I had to txt them for the column #, then I took the time to educate them about how to use the app at airports. After the normal round of chit chat, I was asked where do I eat out at and to be honest, I really don't all that much- mostly fast food chains if at all, but I did offer up a handful restaurant names that seem to be popular drop-off spots. And then questions of how to pay for the fare and tipping came up. And I said this about tips, "Although Uber doesn't allow for tipping in the app, tips are welcome and at your discretion." And after I had to correct even their destination address for them, guess who got a tip?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> A couple flew in tonight at JWA and immediately did not use the arrivals queue properly to indicate their pick-up location and so I had to txt them for the column #, then I took the time to educate them about how to use the app at airports. After the normal round of chit chat, I was asked where do I eat out at and to be honest, I really don't all that much- mostly fast food chains if at all, but I did offer up a handful restaurant names that seem to be popular drop-off spots. And then questions of how to pay for the fare and tipping came up. And I said this about tips, "Although Uber doesn't allow for tipping in the app, tips are welcome and at your discretion." And after I had to correct even their destination address for them, guess who got a tip?


Lets see. The media spreads hearsay that you make $80,000-100,000. Uber has riders enter a 'tip percentage' for 'Uber Taxi' when they downloaded the app. They don't carry cash for 'your safety', thanks to Ashton Kutcher.


----------

